# 

## piotr278

Witam. Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić jakąś szlifierkę do gipsu z odkurzaczem do 1200 zł. Wiem, że nie będzie to sprzęt profesjonalny. Zależy mi, aby żyrafa nie była na linkę. Mam do wyszpachlowania i pomalowania 4 pokoje a co jakiś czas trafia mi się jakiś pokój do remontu. Nie wchodzi w grę żadne wypożyczanie maszyny. Na allegro zastanawiałem się nad dedrą 7743, ale są też innej firmy i niestety nie wiem jakiej firmy wybrać. Miałem pożyczoną żyrafę firmy macallister zakupioną w castoramie. W trakcie używania padł wirnik i szczotki, ponadto jest problem z częściami. Plusem jest gwarancja 3 letnia, minusem jak dla mnie dość spora waga. Czy mógłby mi ktoś doradzić co można kupić za 1200 z ł?

----------


## lesser

weź tanią dedrę z castoramy lub innego sklepu jak ją zajedziesz to odniesiesz na gwarancję a odkurzacz kup sobie ciut lepszy do przyda Ci się później czy to do czyszczenia kominka, sprzątania auta ...itp . reasumując to żyrafy poniżej 700 są g warte, ale na 4 pokoje taniocha wystarczy. Po co przepłacać

----------


## sokratis

Tryton wyprodukował fajną szlifierkę żyrafę, THZ600. Tak jak kolega wyżej napisał, nie ma co wydawać masy pieniędzy, ale i tak myślę, że spokojnie po tym co masz teraz zrobić będziesz mógł jej jeszcze sporo używać. Mam od nich wiertarkę, też mi mówili, że tania się zaraz rozleci, a tu zonk i pracuję nią do dzisiaj.

----------


## malawiedzma

tez mamy w domu trytona - maz sobie chwali  :smile: )

----------


## adamek345

ja w domu mam wiertarkę trytona już 2 rok i nie narzekam.

----------


## KrzysiekBe

odnawiam temat, co kupić do szlifowania gładzi? właśnie biorę się za remont mieszkania 42 metry, niestety na sufitach sa styropianowe kasetony.
będę to zrywał a później gładził. co w dobrej cenie polecacie do szlifowania?

----------


## Łukasz,

Ktoś może podzieli się jak sprawdzają się szlifierki z niższej półki taki do 1000zł.

----------


## Pod

Mam pytanie jaki odkurzacz nalepiej kupic do Dedry? Mam odkurzacz przemyslowy karcher ale taki tani zwykły garażowy/ Czy on w jakimś stopniu sie może nadać?

----------


## darkob

> Mam pytanie jaki odkurzacz nalepiej kupic do Dedry? Mam odkurzacz przemyslowy karcher ale taki tani zwykły garażowy/ Czy on w jakimś stopniu sie może nadać?


Używałem przy żyrafie Pansam odkurzaczy bosch gas 25,karcher 35 tact i starmix 1435 i ten ostatni najlepszy -pełny automat ,dwa wkłady filtrujące ale niestety drogi.

----------


## bladyy78

Odkurzacz do żyrafy musi być z funkcja otrzepywania worka, w innym wypadku tani odkurzacz przemysłowy długo nie pociągnie. Worek pyłem szybko się zapycha i siła ciągu diametralnie spada.

----------


## georgegsxr

> Ktoś może podzieli się jak sprawdzają się szlifierki z niższej półki taki do 1000zł.


w 2007 roku kupiłem dedre 7749 i odkurzacz sparky 1400w 30L Obie maszyny mmam do dzisiaj a mamy 2018 rok
Zyrafa jest niezniszczalna.Troche ciezka,bardzo prosta i toporna ,ale ciagle działa. Raz wymieniłem linke ,włącznik ,szczotki i talerz i to wszystko przez 10 lat. Wyczysciła juz z 15 tys m2 gładzi. Trzeba smarowac regularne linke przeguby i delikatnie sciagac papier na zmiane zeby nie uszkodzic tarczy.

Odkurzacz po 3 latach mial wymiane wirnika.Trzeba jednak zawsze używac worków.
Pył gipsowy jest bardzo drobny i nawet starmix z otrzasaczem wykonczy sie szybko bez worków.

----------

